# Media Disconnected Message In Ipconfig



## shquielle (Aug 15, 2010)

my wireless wont connect what so ever at all...tried everything
here is my ipconfig please help!!!

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Master Shaq>ip config /all
'ip' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Users\Master Shaq>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : MasterShaq-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5007 802.11b/g WiFi Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-24-2B-D2-DB-0A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8102E/RTL8103E Family PCI-E Fa
st Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.20)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-23-5A-35-4B-2F
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::809:5f1:eca6:a064%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.15.2(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, August 15, 2010 3:13:08 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, August 15, 2010 4:13:07 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.15.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.15.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 285221722
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-F9-FF-F3-00-23-5A-35-4B-2F

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.15.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{9F8EDAE9-B8B1-4D5C-AC88-6D12952F4AC8}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{7E1DC796-CA87-43ED-86DD-DFCBFC798E94}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e74:8be:14bb:3f57:f0fd(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::8be:14bb:3f57:f0fd%14(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\Master Shaq>


----------



## shquielle (Aug 15, 2010)

anybody there?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Remove all the stored wireless network profiles and search for the network again. Here's How to Remove Stored Wireless Network Profiles for XP, Vista, and Windows 7


If that doesn't do it, I'd like to see this.


Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework. For machines with no Internet connection, download this NET Framework 3.5 Full Package on another machine and transfer it with removable media to the problem machine.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## shquielle (Aug 15, 2010)

Still didn't work after you first suggestion..I have yellow exclamations for my baseboards, and i tried downloading every possible driver there is. But what you asked for is in the attachment. I'm trying to connect to DLINK


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You need to post that screen shot in sufficient resolution to read it.


----------

